# Sinus Pressure



## fongers06 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have not been feeling the best for the last several months.  About a month ago I finally went to my general doctor and asked for a steroid shot.  The pain in my joints was so bad.  I had been having abdominal pain, diarrhea and fatigue as well but those are usually pretty constant anyway.  But right before I went to the doctor I started getting sinus pressure in my face.  It goes across the bridge of my nose, behind my eyes and along my cheek bones.  He told me that the allergen numbers were currently high and the steroid shot should help that. The steroid shot didn't do much for the joint pain this time and I am still having the sinus pain.  I don't have any other signs of a sinus infection.  I am not congested or have a runny nose. No drainage at all.  Just the pain.  It is so bad some days that it makes me sick to my stomach and makes it hard to concentrate. Is it possible that this is crohn's related or do you think it is something else?  Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Jison0612 (Oct 31, 2013)

I am 100% convienced that there related to many people with the same issue it's gotta be.


----------



## jwfoise (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know if it is Crohn's related or not.  I have UC and I also have sinus problems.  A lot of my sinus problems relate to allergies, and Crohn's and UC relate to immune system responses, so there could be a connection; I can't prove it one way or the other.

You shouldn't have months of sinus pain.  I would suggest you talk either to your GP or an ENT about it.  Claritin and Nasonex take care of a lot of my problems.


----------



## Jison0612 (Oct 31, 2013)

For me it's been all summer long eyes feel dry and puffy and terrible sinus pressure


----------

